# single cam bow tuning?



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess reading this opening post again I see that was kind of worthless to start.

So with the JAVI method you use the cables to control everything and use the string to tweak your draw and such.

Is tuning the single cam bow the same idea? I'll use my cable to set the ATA and BH and then use my string only for the DL as well?

I'm assuming my tiller will be longer at the cam than the idler is there a normal difference I should shoot for?

Nocking point? Higher on the single cam system? Going to be setting up a brite site tuner and using Harvest Time HT-3 arrows

What's all the talk about nock travel....am I using my drawboard to check this?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Single cams are fairly straight forward provided you know what is optimum cam position. Basically, the string should come off the cam clean line with the cam. Hope that isn't confusing. Then go with your ata\ and watch the draw length.
Most single cams have a nocking point of 1/8 to 1/4" high.
Nock travel is what it is. With the single cam in optimum position nock travel should be good.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

so are you saying the string on a single cam system does affect the ata and bh?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Stop thinking single cam and try paper tuning!
Make any of the same adjustments you would with any compound, rest verticle/horizontal.
If this does not give you good tears change your point wieght to affect your spine 
(increase point wieght if showing stiff spine and vice versa) for a right hand draw.
If your not getting good tears check your cable's yolk and add twist to achive/ adjust idler wheel lean.
by now you should be getting good tears likely did not have to address lean issues unles you changed strings
Do walk back tune then broadhead tune and then you have a bow well tuned for any shooting you will do....

If this bow has had the string changed before you will have to verify the cam rotation if its not shooting well but if original string the Ross set up should be dead on. (should)


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

"Tiller" is equal on both ends of single cam bow. Adjust limb bolts all the way in, then back out equally to achieve desired draw weight.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Set the string and cable to factory specs to start with, that should get you close. If there is a mark on the cam as a reference (like a mathews) it would also be helpfull. What your after is the right DL and DW, and the optimum cam orientation that has the smallest variation in nock travel. Your cable has the fastest effect on DW and DL, ATA and BH, (makes sense since it is half as long as the string). Both will effect DW/DL/ATA/BH. Your tiller may or may not be the same if measured off the string, that depends on cam shape. Best to measure tiller off the axles if you must. That's just going to tell you if the limbs are carrying the same weight.
In general, on a single cam, it's two twists on the string to one on the cable once you have the correct cam orientation, to keep things in balance. And to keep your string in balance, do those two twist as one on each end of the string, instead of both on one end. The same applies for reducing weight or lenth, in the reverse. (untwisting)


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

red thank you for that. That is helpful. Thursday and fri I have vacation days at work so I'll be working on it then


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

arrowshooters said:


> "Tiller" is equal on both ends of single cam bow. Adjust limb bolts all the way in, then back out equally to achieve desired draw weight.


Single cams should have tiller measured from a string stretched axle to axles.




red44 said:


> Set the string and cable to factory specs to start with, that should get you close. If there is a mark on the cam as a reference (like a mathews) it would also be helpfull. What your after is the right DL and DW, and the optimum cam orientation that has the smallest variation in nock travel. Your cable has the fastest effect on DW and DL, ATA and BH, (makes sense since it is half as long as the string). Both will effect DW/DL/ATA/BH. Your tiller may or may not be the same if measured off the string, that depends on cam shape. Best to measure tiller off the axles if you must. That's just going to tell you if the limbs are carrying the same weight.
> In general, on a single cam, it's two twists on the string to one on the cable once you have the correct cam orientation, to keep things in balance. And to keep your string in balance, do those two twist as one on each end of the string, instead of both on one end. The same applies for reducing weight or lenth, in the reverse. (untwisting)


Times 2.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Set your cam timing first, then adjust the ATA by twisting(or untwisting) the cable 1 turn for every 2 turns of the string (one on each end/ the string is twice as long as the cable) This will keep the cam timing correct.


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

Lets keep this thread close to the top so I don't loose it,LOL.Just put new string on bow and need to do some tweaking.Gonna do it tomorrow evening when the hockey game is on.maybe I should do it before the game start so I can pay attention to what I'm doing,LOL.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Camel said:


> Lets keep this thread close to the top so I don't loose it,LOL.Just put new string on bow and need to do some tweaking.Gonna do it tomorrow evening when the hockey game is on.maybe I should do it before the game start so I can pay attention to what I'm doing,LOL.


Yeah you probably should do that, lol. Even though I do think the canucks are gonna do it you don't want to lose your temper during the middle of your tweaking!


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

paheadhunter said:


> Yeah you probably should do that, lol. Even though I do think the canucks are gonna do it you don't want to lose your temper during the middle of your tweaking!


Well I'm glad I wasn't doing it the other night when they took a pounding!!!!!Heck of a series so far.I hope the Canucks win as its been a while since the cup came home to canada.Besides I absolutely hate boston!!!!!!:yell:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt to read later


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT to cheer on the BRUINS!!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

All is well with the world. I held my breath till the final seconds. Congrats Bruins. (sorry for the thread hyjack)


----------

